# Any large cars that look good, get "good" gas mileage, and don't cost a lot?



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm about a year out from returning to the U.S. We have a Suburban that will be Sonya's car when we get back but I'm going to need a car too. With four kids, I'll want the car to seat at least 6. I've seen some of the new cars from Ford and Chrysler that are sort of crosses between station wagons and SUV's but they're relatively new models and I want to get something 2 years used to save on the car. I also don't want it to be a gas guzzler.

Has anyone out there done any research on large vehicles that meet the above criteria?


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 9, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I'm about a year out from returning to the U.S. We have a Suburban that will be Sonya's car when we get back but I'm going to need a car too. With four kids, I'll want the car to seat at least 6. I've seen some of the new cars from Ford and Chrysler that are sort of crosses between station wagons and SUV's but they're relatively new models and I want to get something 2 years used to save on the car. I also don't want it to be a gas guzzler.
> 
> Has anyone out there done any research on large vehicles that meet the above criteria?



Depnding on how much you can spend, I would look at the Acura MDX. It is a high-end SUV, but should have the room your looking for and a "honda" engine. Acuras are high-dollar hondas. Compare that model the Honda CR-V. 

We have 4 kids now, and one on the way. I have found the absolute BEST family vehicle has been our Honda Odysessy. I would not spend the sticker shock, so bought used, honda certified with an extended warranty. Great gas mileage on the V6 in the Odessy. My wife didn't want the higher-end EX, so we bought the LX, still has power windows, et. This was a good choice. Saved us about $2000.00 and you should see what 4 little kids do to a mini-van. 

May the Lord guide your buying decision. Also, we bought in a price range we beleived would allow us to pay the van off in 2 years. Buy a solid vehicle, but stay out of debt as much as possible.


----------



## dalecosby (Aug 9, 2007)

I would highly suggest a minivan. Either the Caravan or Honda.
I have been looking to. I actually like wagons but there aren't many of them around anymore. I did see an older but immaculate Buick Roadmaster wagon the other day. Seating for 7 or 8 and about 25 per gallon.
Fully leather. But high miles.

I think I would go with the Caravan, Oddessy or Sienna.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh, and another requirement:

I can't be driving around a car where folks think it's a Mom driving. I'm a Marine.

I was checking out ConsumerReports.org and they have good things to say about the Toyota Highlander.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 9, 2007)

Volkswagen Jetta Diesel Wagon. Insist on manual transmission for best gas mileage. They are not easy to find, however.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 9, 2007)

If you're looking for something around 2 years old or so you might check out a Buick Park Ave or a Lesabre. They get very good gas milage and are large class sedans.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 9, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Oh, and another requirement:
> 
> I can't be driving around a car where folks think it's a Mom driving. I'm a Marine.
> 
> I was checking out ConsumerReports.org and they have good things to say about the Toyota Highlander.




LOL. I understand my brother. When I drive my wife's minivan, which says "Horse Mom" on the back, I wear a bag over my head. But it is a great family vehicle. I drive a 2000 Dodge Ram with a 5.9L Magnum V8, custom wheels, tinted windows, Flowmaster exhaust to make is roar....gas guzzler? yes. mama's boy ride? Hardly.

Since your a Marien why don't you buy a jet black Hummer. lol


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 9, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Oh, and another requirement:
> 
> I can't be driving around a car where folks think it's a Mom driving. I'm a Marine.
> 
> I was checking out ConsumerReports.org and they have good things to say about the Toyota Highlander.




OH, look at the girlie-man driving the minivan! 

I said much the same as you (minus the Marine part). I swore up and down that I would never drive a minivan. But, we got an Odyssey and it's pretty good. I don't drive it on my own, though - just with the family.

You are going to be hard-pressed to find a car that seats six. I would stick with an SUV. A Highlander is good, or a Honda Pilot. They both get decent gas mileage and have plenty of room. They are anywhere from 30-35K new, so you are smart to look for one a few years old.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 9, 2007)

I highly recommend my personal vehicle:


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Aug 9, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Oh, and another requirement:
> 
> I can't be driving around a car where folks think it's a Mom driving. I'm a Marine.
> 
> I was checking out ConsumerReports.org and they have good things to say about the Toyota Highlander.



Hi Rich,

If you would like to save some money but like the Highlander I would strongly suggest doing your research on the Saturn Vue. Plenty of options ,great reliablility,safety and performance. Here is a link: http://www.saturn.com/saturn/SaturnIndex.jsp Plus whole new look for 08!

Hope this helps.

Brian


----------



## jfschultz (Aug 9, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Oh, and another requirement:
> 
> I can't be driving around a car where folks think it's a Mom driving. I'm a Marine.
> 
> I was checking out ConsumerReports.org and they have good things to say about the Toyota Highlander.



I have had great experience with Toyota cars.

The Highlander Hybrid may well be a good option when you are back. Or if you want to be more upscale, consider the Lexus RX-400h (the hybrid version of the RX-350). Both have been around long enough to probably be available on the used car market.


----------



## caddy (Aug 9, 2007)

Well hey man, put some spinner wheels on dat minivan and yoube _Chillin_ and _blingin _down the str....Oh sorry I got lost in a video there...

Consider Landrover LR3s. Not real sure that the gas mileage would be as good as what you are looking for, but it certainly has _Cheeky _( Baby ) Marine written all over it! 

They'll go anywhere, and they are nice looking vehicles...




SemperFideles said:


> Oh, and another requirement:
> 
> I can't be driving around a car where folks think it's a Mom driving. I'm a Marine.
> 
> I was checking out ConsumerReports.org and they have good things to say about the Toyota Highlander.


----------



## tdowns (Aug 9, 2007)

*Rich....*

I'm in the same boat, with 4 kids, and sk8 gear, and fishing gear, and surf gear, and bikes....I need a big car, but I hate the gas guzzler...I think I'm going to get a used, bi-fuel, full size van, that seats 8-11...that's 3 bench seats behind the two front seats, so take out the last seat, I'm still seating my full family, with tons of room in back for gear...and...strong enough to pull a camper when I get one...and/or...take out all seats, and you and one could easily sleep in it...and, for local, you fuel up with Natural Gas...they are around big cities, and right now, Natural Gas is under 2 bucks, and you get better gas mileage with it....and for long trips, you always have the reg fuel for back up, since it's bi-fuel...you can get one with 50k miles for under 15,000....I always check here....
http://www.gobestauto.com/
There is info there about CNG as well......

I still might cave and go Chrysler town and country with stow and go seats....the man makes the car, the car does not make the man....You are a marine!


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey:

The Volkswagon Jetta and Passat are both very stylish, and they hold 5 adults.

The Hummer H3.

The Dodge Magnum is very cool - especially in black.

Grace,

-CH


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 9, 2007)

Ummm...Earth to forum....

Thanks for the help.

Remember that there was a requirement that the car not be too expensive. Hummers, Landrovers, Lexuses (Lexi?), ....

Did these suddenly become inexpensive? 

Trevor - that's a really cool idea.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 9, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I'm about a year out from returning to the U.S. We have a Suburban that will be Sonya's car when we get back but I'm going to need a car too. With four kids, I'll want the car to seat at least 6. I've seen some of the new cars from Ford and Chrysler that are sort of crosses between station wagons and SUV's but they're relatively new models and I want to get something 2 years used to save on the car. I also don't want it to be a gas guzzler.
> 
> Has anyone out there done any research on large vehicles that meet the above criteria?



This sounds like the same question I heard when I worked in the Christian Retail business. 

A little old black woman approaches the Bible counter where a fine, handsome, young man stands just waiting to serve any customers desire. Then a little, old, round, black lady politely but in a bold strong voice announces that she wants to buy a Giant Print, Pocket Size, King James Version Bible, for under 5 dollars. The young man just lowers his head at the request, turns and runs because he has to explain for the 1 millionth time no such thing exists. But the little old lady will not believe him because she saw it on Jimmy Swaggert's Television Program.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 9, 2007)

puritancovenanter said:


> This sounds like the same question I heard when I worked in the Christian Retail business.
> 
> A little old black woman approaches the Bible counter where a fine, handsome, young man stands just waiting to serve any customers desire. Then a little, old, round, black lady politely but in a bold strong voice announces that she wants to buy a Giant Print, Pocket Size, King James Version Bible, for under 5 dollars. The young man just lowers his head at the request, turns and runs because he has to explain for the 1 millionth time no such thing exists. But the little old lady will not believe him because she saw it on Jimmy Swaggert's Television Program.



Well, my story's completely different. I heard Benny Hinn talking about on TBN. Isn't he just wonderful?

These are all relative terms obviously. I have a Suburban that gets about 17mpg on the highway and seats 7. I don't need something that big because it's mainly going to be my car except the occassion I need it. Thus, I can afford to have a car that has a third row that folds up like the Highlander. The Highlander gets 24 mpg. That's pretty "good" for a class that meets the minimum requirements - as an example. Further, a used Highlander might cost <$17K. 

I'm laughing because people are suggesting 2008 Hummers and what not. They only meet the seating criteria and the "looks cool" criteria but at >$40K they definitely don't meet the cost criteria and at <13MPG blow the other criteria.

In fact, I'm more interested in "tuning" my choice to the most ideal to see what others have researched. One of the reasons I picked the Highlander as an example is that ConsumerReports.org rates it very highly in many criteria - and the 2004 model gets an Excellent rating on reliability. I can then research that car further and find out that the gas mileage difference between their Hybrid and regular model is a measely 3-5 miles per gallon but the cost difference is several $thousands and I would have to own it for 10 years to re-capitalize on the gas savings - assuming the batteries last that long because those are expensive to repair.

Thus, there are a ton of variables for different cars to take into effect and I know there are a lot of large families here so I was seeing what kind of cool ideas would rise to the surface. Trevor's advice was a really cool one that I hadn't considered.

Blessings!

Rich


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 9, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I'm laughing because people are suggesting 2008 Hummers and what not. They only meet the seating criteria and the "looks cool" criteria but at >$40K they definitely don't meet the cost criteria and at <13MPG blow the other criteria.



Well, if you listened to Benny Hinn more and did what he said, you could probably afford that type of vehicle. But you would rather stick to your stuffy "old-time" religion and miss out on all the blessings God has for you just waiting in his store-house up in heaven. He wants to pour out his blessings on you, but he can't unless you ask him.



> Thus, there are a ton of variables for different cars to take into effect and I know there are a lot of large families here so I was seeing what kind of cool ideas would rise to the surface. Trevor's advice was a really cool one that I hadn't considered.
> 
> Blessings!
> 
> Rich



Just stay away from the really big vans, like the 15-passenger ones. Most insurance companies will not insure those any more because they tend to tip in a crash.


----------



## Herald (Aug 9, 2007)

We have a 2005 Honday Odyssey. It has a variable cylinder feature that cuts the six cylinder engine down to two at highway speeds. The Odyssey has the best gas mileage for a minivan in its class. I don't know if this feature was available on models before 2005.


----------



## thekingsknight (Aug 9, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I was checking out ConsumerReports.org and they have good things to say about the Toyota Highlander.


I know someone who has a 2002 4 cyl. model. Great gas mileage if you don't need a lot of power.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 9, 2007)

thekingsknight said:


> I know someone who has a 2002 4 cyl. model. Great gas mileage if you don't need a lot of power.



Thanks but I'm more interested in narrowing my options right now. I'll start locking in my actual choice in the early summer of 2008.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 9, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Thanks but I'm more interested in narrowing my options right now. I'll start locking in my actual choice in the early summer of 2008.



So, would that be considered conditional election based on foreknowledge?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 9, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> So, would that be considered conditional election based on foreknowledge?



Not based on foreknowledge but based on research. I have not fore-desired a car based on no qualities found in it. The car will have to earn my desire based on how well it performs and whether it has a good track record.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 9, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Not based on foreknowledge but based on research. I have not fore-desired a car based on no qualities found in it. The car will have to earn my desire based on how well it performs and whether it has a good track record.



I'm sorry. I was using the Arminian (not Armenian) definition of foreknowledge. I repent in sackcloth and ashes.


----------



## bookslover (Aug 9, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I can't be driving around a car where folks think it's a Mom driving. I'm a Marine.



My late maternal grandfather, a 30-year Navy man, spent part of his retirement years driving a 1961 Rambler American (bought new). It was bright pink! I think grandma picked it out.

I was always amused by the thought of my tough ol' Navy grandpa tooling around town in a pink Rambler...


----------



## Ivan (Aug 9, 2007)

I think our egos are too wrapped up in cars....at least in the United States.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 9, 2007)

Ivan said:


> I think our egos are too wrapped up in cars....at least in the United States.



Japan too although a little less.

I'm really just joking about driving a mini-van but it is a bit overkill as a daily car for me when we already have a Suburban.

One of the things that the Japanese do to make their cars look "classy" is that they put white lace over the seats. It's kind of feminine but all the taxis do it and it's considered sort of luxurious.

I drive a Toyota Mark II with the lace over the two front seats and just left it in. I kind of left it initially just to be contrary but now it's kind of growing on me.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 9, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I drive a Toyota Mark II with the lace over the two front seats and just left it in. I kind of left it initially just to be contrary but now it's kind of growing on me.



Wow...I'm kind of speechless about this one. I never took you for a "lace-man."


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 9, 2007)

Rich, on the vans, I think you'll find that the Ford 15-passenger models will give you some trouble insurance-wise, unless you add a second wheel to each side (and some fenders) on the rear axle (conversion kits are available). The problem is that Ford just kept adding body onto a normal van chassis and this caused the instability. GM, on the other hand, lengthened their chassis, which makes the van much more stable and not such a liability. I'm not a car guy, but we are looking at the same issue when moving back, so I've looked into it a bit.


----------

